# Williamsburg Wyndham Kingsgate 3 BR 5/8-15



## richontug (Mar 26, 2016)

3BR - max occupancy 10 -only $700


----------



## dfain (Mar 27, 2016)

is your unit available 4/1//16-4/4/16? if yes please send response with a quote

thank you,
Diana


----------



## richontug (Mar 27, 2016)

Sorry, only 5/8-5/15

Rich


----------



## richontug (Mar 30, 2016)

great deal still available


----------



## richontug (Apr 7, 2016)

Less Than a Mile from Historic Williamsburg. Wyndham Kingsgate is not only close to historic Williamsburg in proximity, but its décor and atmosphere also embody the region’s Colonial spirit. This peaceful resort retreat is furnished in the style of the period, yet it offers all the modern amenities and activities that will make your stay a very enjoyable experience.


----------

